# Unable to get File History to turn on



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello,
Windows 8.1 64 bit operating system. I don't have a Microsoft account.
I have two different external drives. I am unable to get file history to turn on with either drive. I have done a web search and have seen that others have this same issue. Is this an issue with file history? I am able to view files/folders on my external drives. I have tried different USB ports and I get the same results. Any help and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I am puzzled by your Screenshot. When you start File History you should see a window with 5 options running down the upper-left side of the window as follows -

Control Panel
Restore personal files
Select drive
Exclude folders
Advanced settings

But your Screenshot does not show these options. Can you please advise.

T.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Tabvla said:


> I am puzzled by your Screenshot. When you start File History you should see a window with 5 options running down the upper-left side of the window as follows -
> 
> Control Panel
> Restore personal files
> ...


Those items are on the screen I didn't include them on my screenshot. 
I don't have any libraries on the drive. The items currently on the drive are a system back up and a file history folder. 
I turned on file history through adminstrator tools and servies. When I do not have the services window open file history does not stay on. 
I found in windows explorer a folder on my external called file history but all the files in that folder are empty.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

When you were at the File History window did you click on "Select Drive" from the list at the left..?

T.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

With the exteral plugged into the pc the screen shots will show what happened when I went to file history. The same issue happens no matter what usb port is used.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Are you able to try something else just to test..?

For example, if your computer has an SD slot and you have an empty SD disk, plug the SD disk into the SD slot and then try to get File History to use the SD disk to store the history files.

If that works then you know that there is nothing wrong with the File History utility but that the problem lies with the disk that you are attempting to use to store the history files.

T.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I tried to use file history with a flash drive and was unable to turn file history on.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

ryrhino said:


> I tried to use file history with a flash drive and was unable to turn file history on.


Yes.... but that is not the same as using an SD card. The Flash Drive is also USB and the problem *may* be related to USB and *not* to File History. The SD drive uses different protocols to USB, so it is worth a try.

For your information..... I have always used File History on all my personal W8.1 computers and strongly recommend the technology to all my W8.1 clients. I have not experienced a problem with File History itself. When problems do occur they have ALWAYS been with the media to which File History is writing. For example, a Library component is being written to the same media as File History.

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I turned on file history through adminstrator tools and servies. When I do not have the services window open file history does not stay on.


What is the start type
for File History please

If it is not manual
Make it manual on the drop arrow
then start it

Come out of services by closing the window
go control panel
File History

see if it will allow you to turn file history ON from there

If it will go back to services and you should now see that start type has changed to automatic delayed start


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Could you please advise as to whether my learned colleague Macboatmaster and I are addressing the same or 2 separate issues..?

1. The issue that Macboatmaster is addressing is "...._When I do not have the services window open file history does not stay on_...." Post #3.

2. The issue that I am addressing is the Screenshot in Post #5 which says "..... _No usable drives were found_ ....."

T.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the help.
I was able to get file history turned on using http://www.tweaking.com/content/page/windows_repair_all_in_one.html
Not sure why that worked glad it did.

File history does not run if there are no changes to the files. Is that correct?
What is the difference in using file history and software such as FBackup?
Which on is more reliable if files need to be restored?
Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It - windows repair all in one - is a good program and we use it quite a lot
HOWEVER although I am of course pleased it worked IMHO you would have been better advised staying on the topic and trying what was suggested here and what I would have suggested if you replied that my first one did not work

The causation of the problem is not now known

Frequently the problem you had is caused by the use of 3rd party tools, especially system tweakers, registry cleaners and indeed 3 rd party defragggers which because of the nature of the windows 8 file system can actually cause fragmentation rather than defrag and may even damage the file system

File History only backs up certain files
File History only backs up copies of files that are in the Documents, Music, Pictures, Videos and Desktop folders and the OneDrive files available offline on your PC. If you have files or folders elsewhere that you want backed up, you can add them to one of these folders.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/set-drive-file-history

What you want to ensure you can recover to as is NOW is a system image on an external drive and a recovery drive on a usb flash pen

see file history in control panel
then on lower left of that page see 
system image and recovery


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

ryrhino said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> I was able to get file history turned on using http://www.tweaking.com/content/page/windows_repair_all_in_one.html
> Not sure why that worked glad it did.
> 
> ...


The following should be viewed as in addition to the information provided by my colleague Macboatmaster.

File History will also save files in the "Libraries" folder. Therefore if (as Macboatmaster suggested) you wish to save files that are not in the default File History folders you can create a folder with those files and then associate that folder with an existing Library or create a new Library.

You asked "....._What is the difference in using file history and software such as FBackup_?...."

File History works differently to normal backup software.

Firstly, regular backup software normally compresses files and saves them in an application-specific format. Typically this implies that you would restore those files using the same backup application that created the backup. File History saves the files in exactly the same format as they are on the disk and therefore they do not need to be "restored". For all practical purposes File History is more synonymous with "Copy" rather than "Backup".

Secondly, regular backup software creates a one-off backup of the Folders and Files that are being backed-up. File History saves the entire file every time the file changes. Therefore, if for example, you wanted to review a file as it was 10 days ago then, with File History, you simply go to the file on the required date at the time and open that version of the file. This can be very useful in many circumstances.

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree as I posted



> File History only backs up certain files
> File History only backs up copies of files that are in the Documents, Music, Pictures, Videos and Desktop folders and the OneDrive files available offline on your PC. If you have files or folders elsewhere that you want backed up, you can add them to one of these folders.
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/w...e-file-history


and of course as explained on the link I attached.

*However good confirmation*


> The following should be viewed as in addition to the information provided by my colleague Macboatmaster
> 
> File History will also save files in the "Libraries" folder. Therefore if (as Macboatmaster suggested) you wish to save files that are not in the default File History folders you can create a folder with those files and then associate that folder with an existing Library or create a new Library.


Re FBackup
http://www.fbackup.com/about-us.php

It is NOT software that I would recommend
look at the contact details and the method of obtaining support - I tend to think and it is ONLY my opinion that help if you encounter problems may not be too forthcoming.


----------

